

Aussie tech start-up scene in good shape: Google Maps founder - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/technology/2011-08-25/aussie-tech-start-up-scene-in-good-shape-google-maps-founder.html

======
bartonfink
Does anyone know whether it's likely that Aussie startups would be in a
position to sponsor an immigration visa? My family and I are planning a move
in about 4 years, and while I score highly enough in the "points" system that
determines who can immigrate, the literature I've read makes it quite plain
that I'll be better off if I am sponsored. Does this sort of thing happen down
under?

